# Things that most annoy you in coffee shops...



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

I had a coffee at 918 Coffee in Gillingham, Dorset at the weekend (somewhere I have previously had a good experience). I was really disappointed to see them making my drink with semi skimmed milk. They seem to care about coffee (their roast their own beans) so I was surprised and asked. They said it was because it was the end of the day and they were using up semi skimmed as it would go off otherwise and tried to tell me it wouldn't make any difference to the taste!

Such a shame to devalue their product like this. I only drink 1 caffeinated drink a day for health reasons and so it's very annoying to be served something below par like this! Wondering what your biggest irks are........


----------



## Mr T (Nov 6, 2018)

People leaving messy tables when they leave.

We all know coffee shops are understaffed so they do not have the staff keeping tables clean every 30seconds. It takes no time at all for a customer to wipe up those coffee splashes or lose sugar grains for the next customer.


----------



## cozzie21 (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh my god, this riles me something fierce.

First of all, if I wanted semi skimmed milk, then I would ask for it. The amount of times some pretentious little "barista" claims it will still be silky and creamy. Yeh, with half the fat content? Are you Jesus? I doubt you will be able to miraculously make half fat milk taste like full fat!

Also, full fat milk is better for you, actually it's healthier for you. Tell them to shove it!

And tell them to stop sniffing my effin espresso shots......get your dirty beak oot ma cup.! Grrrr


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OH that would piss me off, skinny Flat White or a Cappu ha I would tell them straight away!! end of the day shocker. mmmm when I am paying £5 plus in a coffee shop I ain't moving nothing.


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

1.Customers who spend ages in a queue and don't know what they want when they get to the till.

2. Customers who are surprised they have to pay for their order when they have ordered.

3. People who don't have a clue about what they are ordering, a large flat white is not a drink

4. Customers who place there money on the counter rather than hand it to me

5. People who order a pour over filter of a fantastic single origin then want milk

I could go on, but that was just an hours snapshot from yesterday


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rogue_Coffee said:


> 1.Customers who spend ages in a queue and don't know what they want when they get to the till.
> 
> 2. Customers who are surprised they have to pay for their order when they have ordered.
> 
> ...


I agree was away last week sat in a cool Coffee shop Wrecking Ball Coffee, the lad did a pour over, then she said can I have some milk, well I nearly spat my Coffee everywhere, haha Go on please can we have more!!


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Also, at the risk of offending, the majority of people wouldn't be able to tell if you made their coffee with whole milk or semi skimmed, if you can, great for you and your taste buds, but most can't and most coffee shops hate wastage, bad for the bottom line and the environment.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Rogue_Coffee said:


> 1.Customers who spend ages in a queue and don't know what they want when they get to the till.
> 
> 2. Customers who are surprised they have to pay for their order when they have ordered.
> 
> ...


I think I would dislike the vibe I got from being in your coffee shop, and I think at least part of the McDonald's adverts are modelled on having watched you for an hour.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Quarterhorse in Birmingham charging a premium for decaf, making it £3.10 for a decaf flat white. I dislike the premium anyway (on a product already priced at the top end), but even moreso since they roast their own.


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

ouch, that almost hurts!

I am always friendly and polite with people, always happy to answer questions and help decipher what someone wants. And rule one is never show if you think a customer is wrong or an idiot, but frustrations in coffee shops go both ways, you can't get arsey with a place for doing things different from how you like it or think it should be done and not expect it to happen in reverse!


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

And while we don't charge extra for decaf in my shop, I can understand why places do, have you looked at the decaffeination process, its not simple and is expensive, so why should a shop absorb the price of this? I can promise you they have been charged extra for it.


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

Coffee shops serving Bei Nannini

Ask for a double shot and you get a double rissetto

Starbucks

Costa - better of a bad bunch

Tables being wipes with stinky cloths - Boke


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Rogue_Coffee said:


> I am always friendly and polite with people, always happy to answer questions and help decipher what someone wants. And rule one is never show if you think a customer is wrong or an idiot, but frustrations in coffee shops go both ways, you can't get arsey with a place for doing things different from how you like it or think it should be done and not expect it to happen in reverse!


Good to hear. There's certainly a balance to be had, and I would always back a barista if a customer behaved poorly towards them because things aren't the same as elsewhere.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Rogue_Coffee said:


> And while we don't charge extra for decaf in my shop, I can understand why places do, have you looked at the decaffeination process, its not simple and is expensive, so why should a shop absorb the price of this? I can promise you they have been charged extra for it.


I believe that entirely. But in this specific instance we're also talking about a pretty large-scale roaster who is paying a greens price, which I also accept is likely to be higher.

Why should a shop absorb it? There's a business case for it. I love my coffee, but if I'm two espressos down in 30 minutes and I want to pace myself then I want a decaf flat white. Want to charge me extra for it? Then I pass - and you've lost out on the price of a flat white. Feel that reaction from too many customers and you've got a big opportunity cost. If decaf if your bag then you start to feel £3 a pop for your regular drink.

Your shop can clearly make the finances work. I'm certain a shop run by the roastery itself can make it work.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Rogue_Coffee said:


> 3. People who don't have a clue about what they are ordering, a large flat white is not a drink


You're going to have to educate me on this. Why is that not a drink?


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Whilst its hard to get a definition of a flat white thateveryone agrees to, conventionally it would a double shot of espresso and asmall amount of steamed milk that would result in beverage of around 6 ounces.A latte would traditionally be considered a bigger drink, usually with less carefullysteamed milk, leading to the ungodly 20oz Starbucks venti latte!

Admittedly I might be being picky here.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The thing that probably annoys me the most are coffee shops that profess to know about coffee, have the EK/Mythos and shiny 2 Group machine, and all the kit - and the barista in leather apron acting all superior who then proceeds to serve a load of airy-fairy-foam floating atop a bitter cup of crap.

Thankfully most decent (or whatever the word) coffee shops are better that ^^^^^


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

I hate being ignored in a coffee shop by the baristas (I've moved around the counter now). No excuse for bad service or poor manners.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Starbucks using huge bean to cup machines that are hidden from the customer and fools the punter that their coffee has been prepared with skill

Telescopic tampers that are 57mm in a 58mm basket

Baristas who don't tidy up till the end of the shift

Volumatic machines that enable no interest or skill in the extraction

Over roast dark beans that are used for cheapness

Syrup shots

small, medium and large drinks where the same shot size is used


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Rogue_Coffee said:


> And while we don't charge extra for decaf in my shop, I can understand why places do, have you looked at the decaffeination process, its not simple and is expensive, so why should a shop absorb the price of this? I can promise you they have been charged extra for it.


Really?

I just checked a couple of prices of green decaf listed with two specialist importers and they are on a par with other quality coffees and cheaper than many @ £6/kg and £7.48/kg


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Everything the opposite of Foundry coffee roasters, It all started here, Rave and Atkinsons !

(these were the last coffee shops went into for a coffee in the last 3-4 months and the first for a coffee in about a year, am sure there are others out there just not ones have visited recently)

All the above were chatty, knowledgeable, clean, tidy and crucially served a well crafted correctly sized flat white to drink and a double espresso to take out.

Anywhere else have visited I drink tea as hard to begger that up, also means I can't get upset at being served substandard dishwashing liquid whilst being made to feel should be grateful for the lack of effort.

John


----------



## cozzie21 (Mar 28, 2016)

This is so funny, I love a good moan.

It annoys me when I ask for a cortado and I'm told they don't sell them.

You have coffee...yes...you have milk...yes...then wtf is the problem. There is a menu of lattes and cappuccino, flat whites, but you CAN'T make the coffee I would like! Lols


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Lots of variation in pricing from place to place. My point was decaffeination is an additional process to be done to the bean, at some point in the process, its costing someone extra money to remove the caffeine, so someone has to pay for it, so why not the end recipient. Different businesses will absorb costs in different places some will advertise it openly, some may not advertise it and incorporate it elsewhere.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

It's funny, but obvious, that most comments relate to the coffee.

What about the work shy, office skiving, internet hogging, keyboard tapping, latte sipping, table hogging MacBook b4stards!!!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Hate shit pastries which in the UK (down south at least and this includes London) is the norm. Must be a cultural thing imho. If you are going to serve good coffee, make sure whatever goes with it is top notch. And no, sponge with jam isn't top notch.

Also waiting 5-10 minutes if there's a queue of 3-4 people and then on top of this offering brewed coffee just to screw up waiting times even more.

T.


----------



## L.Atte (Oct 10, 2018)

Idiots who think it's funny to slightly open the sugar sticks and then put them back upside down so that when you pick them out the sugar spills out everywhere....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I never go into coffee shops so have no issues.......


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

- Customers who are on the phone constantly whilst ordering then act like you're hindering them when asking their drink details.

- People who wait until they get to the front of the queue to look at the menu and decide what drink to have.

- People using Starbucks lingo (tall, grande etc) in every coffee shop they go in. I assume they think that this makes them sound like they know what they're talking about where in actual fact it gives the opposite effect!

- Saying 'HOW MUCH!?'. The prices are clearly signed, it was your decision to come to the shop.

- Ordering a skimmed milk drink topped with extra whipped cream, about 1000 shots of syrup and a cake.

I could go on. Nice to get things off my chest


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Scorched milk.

Anywhere with an illy tin on top of the grinder.

All the gear no idea pretentious shops selling cups of ashy swill.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Uncovered pastries.

A coffee shop local to me that roasts and serves excellent coffee, with a great atmosphere and no pretension, about which I have previously waxed lyrical, and which became my shop of choice, and by extension, the venue of choice for the Hotmetalette and her gang of gym bunnies, has seriously blotted their copybook.

The Mrs went in with the aforementioned gym bunnies recently for their post-workout coffee and cake fest (LOL!) The cakes are behind glass from the customer but open, in the window. There were flies all over them. The girls saw the flies and said "I think I'll pass on the cake today; you really need to have those covered, just look at the flies!" The barista and his colleague laughed at them and picked up a fly swatter and waved it around making buzzing noises, giggling, and generally ridiculing my GF and her friends. Neither they nor I have been there since. Shame as I like the coffee and vibe, but flies make me reach. I thought about telling the owner (great guy, but absent as he's opened a new shop and left this one to be run by the apprentice). But the damage has been done. Not because of the insult, but because of the hygiene. How can I enjoy it now?

Coffee shop owners should beware leaving half their business to be run by poorly trained staff. A food hygiene issue isn't a joke.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Uncovered pastries.
> 
> A coffee shop local to me that roasts and serves excellent coffee, with a great atmosphere and no pretension, about which I have previously waxed lyrical, and which became my shop of choice, and by extension, the venue of choice for the Hotmetalette and her gang of gym bunnies, has seriously blotted their copybook.
> 
> ...


I don't 'Like' that. It seems to me it is often the employees letting the cafe down. Not all of them obviously!! Maybe more training before they are let lose behind the counter would help. It's a shame 'your' coffee shop has been spoilt with such a silly, childish response.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah it was a bit disappointing to say the least. There are loads of coffee places nearby so I won't go without, but I feel bad for the actual owner, who I like. I'll probably still buy beans off him occasionally as I quite like the coffee he roasts and wish to support him. But he needs to get his lads under control and his cakes under cover!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Uncovered pastries.
> 
> There were flies all over them. The girls saw the flies and said "I think I'll pass on the cake today; you really need to have those covered, just look at the flies!" The barista and his colleague laughed at them and picked up a fly swatter and waved it around making buzzing noises, giggling, and generally ridiculing my GF and her friends.
> 
> ...


A call to the local District Council Environmental health department would bring swift action.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rogue_Coffee said:


> And while we don't charge extra for decaf in my shop, I can understand why places do, have you looked at the decaffeination process, its not simple and is expensive, so why should a shop absorb the price of this? I can promise you they have been charged extra for it.


Because they're unlikely to be paying the roaster more for it, so why should they charge the customer more? Our decaf is almost always cheaper than whatever we're serving as regular espresso so it wouldn't feel fair to charge a premium for it. I guess you could argue it takes the barista longer to prepare as they need to weigh and grind the decaf in a different grinder which takes longer, but that's maybe a minute (or 15p of labour). I'd rather just take the hit.



Rogue_Coffee said:


> My point was decaffeination is an additional process to be done to the bean, at some point in the process, its costing someone extra money to remove the caffeine, so someone has to pay for it, so why not the end recipient.


See above. If a coffee shop buys something for the same price, but its had an additional process done, it seems pretty cheeky for the shop to charge a premium for it, even though they have added no value themselves and it hasn't cost them any more.



jen1979 said:


> I had a coffee at 918 Coffee in Gillingham, Dorset at the weekend (somewhere I have previously had a good experience). I was really disappointed to see them making my drink with semi skimmed milk. They seem to care about coffee (their roast their own beans) so I was surprised and asked. They said it was because it was the end of the day and they were using up semi skimmed as it would go off otherwise and tried to tell me it wouldn't make any difference to the taste!
> 
> Such a shame to devalue their product like this. I only drink 1 caffeinated drink a day for health reasons and so it's very annoying to be served something below par like this! Wondering what your biggest irks are........


The rationale might have been wrong, but some places only use semi skimmed as the lower fat content doesn't coat the mouth as much and lets you taste the flavours more - WBC competitors seem to be doing it more (I think Dale might have used green in his winning routine)? If you feel so strongly about blue milk maybe you should ask to check it is being made with blue - as much of an assumption on your part as theirs.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hygiene is very poor in a lot of establishments now, I would have thought it would have gone the other way, but it seems relaxation of certain rules and some hideous hygiene practices by owners make us a country where I don't like to eat out. One thing I find disgusting is the supermarkets with their unshielded cough height displays of cakes and pastries. Next time you look at a coffee machine, ask yourself when and how it was last cleaned!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Next time you look at a coffee machine, ask yourself when and how it was last cleaned!


I hear what you're saying - and I agree (how can you not), but if you consciously make that thought, you are unlikely to ever visit any place that offers food or drink unless you personally know them?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dirty PF clean them tales a few seconds.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dr Forinor said:


> I hear what you're saying - and I agree (how can you not), but if you consciously make that thought, you are unlikely to ever visit any place that offers food or drink unless you personally know them?


Yup, I tend not to in the UK.


----------



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

one that irks is reasonable looking coffeeshops with decent specialty coffee to serve but a quick look at the almost full to the brim doser full of ground coffee (no doubt done prior shop opening a few hours ago) ....all the while there are around 2 - 3 customers and not anywhere near an expected rush hour.

Also got a bugbear with roasters who serve awful coffee in their shop and sell to retail customers coffee from open hessian sacks with roast date of over 2 months ago on them (pick and mix style) ...needless to say I never bought any!!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

jen1979 said:


> I had a coffee at 918 Coffee in Gillingham, Dorset at the weekend (somewhere I have previously had a good experience). I was really disappointed to see them making my drink with semi skimmed milk. They seem to care about coffee (their roast their own beans) so I was surprised and asked. They said it was because it was the end of the day and they were using up semi skimmed as it would go off otherwise and tried to tell me it wouldn't make any difference to the taste!
> 
> Such a shame to devalue their product like this. I only drink 1 caffeinated drink a day for health reasons and so it's very annoying to be served something below par like this! Wondering what your biggest irks are........


It depends on the milk - in my old shop I only used semi skimmed milk, but it was from Ivy Farm, which is a milk from Jersey cows, so quite different from supermarket milk. Colonna and Smalls use the same. Nothing wrong with semi skimmed if it's from the right place - Ivy Farm whole milk tends to overpower light roast coffees.

JP


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Fair point about the cows, but on this example it was from Asda!! I could clearly taste the difference.

Also agree with the points made about food hygiene. It's so disappointing to go into a coffee shop and find a lovely display of cakes out on the counter top open to flies and coughs and sneezes. (cue the comments about we all need germs!) Small Batch who have a chain of decent coffee shops across Brighton are all too guilty of this.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Tables the size of small footstools. I want to put my coffee on it, not my foot while whipping out the Ol'Viola and playing a rendition of Cotton My Joe.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Volumatic machines that enable no interest or skill in the extraction


I use volumetrics all day every day.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> I use volumetrics all day every day.


Spoken like a pro.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Do the hipster, skinny jean (and sockless), beardy (but short-back-and-sides) clones consciously conform to the stereotype in order to get jobs in coffee shops ??


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Do the hipster, skinny jean (and sockless), beardy (but short-back-and-sides) clones consciously conform to the stereotype in order to get jobs in coffee shops ??


You forgot the 'tats'


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> You forgot the 'tats'


Yes! I've just realised - I qualify*

*with my clip-on beard


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Volumatic machines that enable no interest or skill in the extraction


Volumetrics 4 lyfe


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> Volumetrics 4 lyfe


I chose not to choose life I chose something else, ahem.....levers ;-)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I chose not to choose life I chose something else, ahem.....levers ;-)


.......you consider Levers to be death?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Volumetrics 4 lyfe


And gravimetrics - whatever that is??


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

Not really annoying, but it did concern me somewhat.

When you say to the barista, "So what type of coffee do you like?" and they reply "I don't like coffee, it's my boss who likes it (handy considering it's a coffee centred café), I've been tying mocha and like that as I can't taste the coffee"

True story - got me pondering though, is it relevant if the person making your coffee, doesn't like coffee?

On a side not, said establishment was just involved in a trademark dispute with Coffee Compass over their trading name. They were called Compass Coffee, but are now known as The Galley.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

TimO said:


> Not really annoying, but it did concern me somewhat.
> 
> When you say to the barista, "So what type of coffee do you like?" and they reply "I don't like coffee, it's my boss who likes it (handy considering it's a coffee centred café), I've been tying mocha and like that as I can't taste the coffee"
> 
> ...


 A trademark 'nightmare'!

I think I'd raise an eyebrow at being served 'speciality' coffee by someone who didn't like coffee - I'd prefer to hear, 'Oh I love a cappuccino with these lovely beans we sell', even if it was a white lie!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

How could you trust someone who doesn't like coffee, to make your coffee with 'love'? With heart and soul?


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

Bald hairdressers, vegetarian chefs cooking meat, coffee disliking baristas, government ministers with no experience of the department they head...

I think only the latter is real a problem


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Barista jobs are not well paid, not everyone who works em has the passion of people on here. It's are a job that keeps the roof over their head. Some people start cafes, love what they do, some work there as it's a good job to work, with nice people . TO employers you can't always get someone with experience to work for you and you have to take a punt in a nice person that will be pleasant to customers. It's a little unreasonable to expect alot of these kids starting out in jobs or who work part time to have the passion that we have on here for what is an expensive hobby ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

TimO said:


> Not really annoying, but it did concern me somewhat.
> 
> When you say to the barista, "So what type of coffee do you like?" and they reply "I don't like coffee, it's my boss who likes it (handy considering it's a coffee centred café), I've been tying mocha and like that as I can't taste the coffee"
> 
> ...





Dr Forinor said:


> How could you trust someone who doesn't like coffee, to make your coffee with 'love'? With heart and soul?


So long as the barista can hit the recipe, and there's someone supervising who does like coffee to keep an eye on QC, it doesn't matter if the barista isn't into it. Grind - tamp - start the shot (maybe stop the shot) isn't really a hard thing to teach someone. Maybe they're amazing at service? I get where you're coming from though, sometimes you want a bit of coffee chat and it can be disappointing not to get it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am ok with them not being keen on coffee themselves in a middle of the road cafe but even then I would prefer them to say, 'I love it all', in a bright, cheery way, than, 'Uh, I don't like the stuff'.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I am ok with them not being keen on coffee themselves in a middle of the road cafe but even then I would prefer them to say, 'I love it all', in a bright, cheery way, than, 'Uh, I don't like the stuff'.


I was always surprised at the number of roasters who didn't drink it....hopefully things have moved on since the old days.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Perhaps expecting the barista's life to revolve around coffee is unreasonable. But expecting them to have at least a slight interest in coffee is surely justified?


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

I have to admit that after thinking it was strange and being a little concerned (whilst enjoying an outstanding freshly cooked breakfast), I thought about it and actually admired her honesty. She could have given me any number of replies, but she unashamedly told me she didn't like coffee and said it in a way as if it were completely normal.

I've been lucky enough to always have the job I wanted, a great deal of the younger generation have to take what they can as MrBooots has already said. When all's said and done I'll go there again and won't mind who serves me, if it's no good I'll tell them and if it's great I'll tell them that too


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Spoken like a pro.


What people seem to forget is that there's 'seen skill' in wiggling paddles but that leaves that barista not being able to do anything outside of that part of their job. The real skill is proper dialling in, setting of volumetrics so that person can pull shots safe in the knowledge that a machine that was made to do that job will stop them so they can go and be attentive at customer service, steam milk, take cash, get condescended to by those that think you can only be a barista if you pull shots manually, you know, the rest of the baristas actual job. #eyeroll


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I just thought of a few new things:

A Barista with a man bun......

A Barista who flirts with me, unless they are female

A female Barista who flirts with me after handing me a gusher

When there isn't a Barista (annoying or not)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm a bit envious actually. I can't recall the last time a barista flirted with me!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rogue_Coffee said:


> rule one is never show if you think a customer is wrong or an idiot


oh boy, so true


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I'm a bit envious actually. I can't recall the last time a barista flirted with me!


I can dream can't I.....


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Obviously you're going to the wrong coffee shops, Mildred!!


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Sheffield has a few decent enough coffee shops and I've not got much to complain about, but here are a few annoying things...

Snobby judgement staff.

Buns and donuts uncovered with flies all over them.

Crap coffee in a cafe that's trying to look like it serves speciality.

Hipsters.

There's loads of new places to try on Sheffield but I just stick to foundry now as the staff, food and coffee is always on point. There's also no pretension, it's not a hipster cafe, it's just a nice place to be. Relaxed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hipsters keep coffee shops going though


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hipsters keep coffee shops going though


Most likely correct. Each to their own. Lol


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hipsters keep coffee shops going though


Come on, I am bearded guy who got few flannel shirts and I rarely frequent coffee shops these days!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

How did the hipster burn his mouth?

He drank coffee before it was cool.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

From post #68 Buns and doughnuts uncovered with flies all over them.

What was our favourite coffee shop in Wells, Coffee with Strangers, has new owners, and the last time we visited back in the summer the owner had severely damaged his knee whilst playing football (more fool him) and as a consequence was perched on the stools by the window. Right beside him was the cakes and other sweet items for sale, they were uncovered and had swarms of flies all over them. We probably should have left pronto but as we were already well inside the door striking up a conversation with the man in the window who had a leg in plaster of paris we felt obliged to buy something. So instead of the usual coffee, something from the kitchen, and a slice of cake to follow we only risked a coffee each before scurrying of out of there. We wished him a swift recovery whilst paying and haven't returned since we used to visit at least monthly.

Lose-lose all round, we haven't found a suitable replacement for speciality coffee in Wells which is unfortunate as it's a nice place to visit and shop.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Rogue_Coffee said:


> ouch, that almost hurts!
> 
> . And rule one is never show if you think a customer is wrong or an idiot,


Unless they are paying you to, otherwise known as consultancy.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

********** said:


> From post #68 Buns and doughnuts uncovered with flies all over them.
> 
> What was our favourite coffee shop in Wells, Coffee with Strangers, has new owners, and the last time we visited back in the summer the owner had severely damaged his knee whilst playing football (more fool him) and as a consequence was perched on the stools by the window. Right beside him was the cakes and other sweet items for sale, they were uncovered and had swarms of flies all over them. We probably should have left pronto but as we were already well inside the door striking up a conversation with the man in the window who had a leg in plaster of paris we felt obliged to buy something. So instead of the usual coffee, something from the kitchen, and a slice of cake to follow we only risked a coffee each before scurrying of out of there. We wished him a swift recovery whilst paying and haven't returned since we used to visit at least monthly.
> 
> Lose-lose all round, we haven't found a suitable replacement for speciality coffee in Wells which is unfortunate as it's a nice place to visit and shop.


No more Ivan?! I lived on St Cuthbert street for the first 6 months or so they were open but haven't called in for a while (used to try and build in a stop there to a bike ride out from Brizzle). Hope coffee is still reasonable!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Grahamg said:


> No more Ivan?! I lived on St Cuthbert street for the first 6 months or so they were open but haven't called in for a while (used to try and build in a stop there to a bike ride out from Brizzle). Hope coffee is still reasonable!


Unfortunately not. As mentioned I believe illness forced him to retire according to their Facebook page. A real shame, as they were such a friendly couple and we miss seeing them very much.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I suppose another thing that annoys me in coffee shops is knowing that the majority of them don't clean the machines/portafilters enough especially considering the number of drinks made in the day and the practice of leaving the old puck in the group until it's needed again....huge downer on the taste.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I've see a few places leave the portafilter out of the group until they run a shot. Why for the love of god...why?!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Have we had that re-used milk thing? ugh :/


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hipsters keep coffee shops going though


Times are changing, coffee shops are replacing the pub. A new generation is being brought up on caffeine and instagram - I think Coffee Shops are here to stay for quite a long time. Just need to know your market to pull the crowd.

Employing beard sporting beanie hat wearing baristas and lever pumps next to your local college/uni is the way forward. Ahem.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I went into a coffee shop that had a big sign, proudly pronouncing, 'We can make any speciality item that you require.'

On asking for an Elephant lip sandwich, I was not happy when they told me they had no bread


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RazorliteX said:


> Times are changing, coffee shops are replacing the pub. A new generation is being brought up on caffeine and instagram - I think Coffee Shops are here to stay for quite a long time. Just need to know your market to pull the crowd.
> 
> Employing beard sporting beanie hat wearing baristas and lever pumps next to your local college/uni is the way forward. Ahem.


Coffee shops are nothing new. Lloyds of London (insurance underwriters) grew out of a coffee house in the 17th century.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Coffee shops are nothing new. Lloyds of London (insurance underwriters) grew out of a coffee house in the 17th century.


You are quite possibly accurate about 17 century coffee houses.....

I even expect that there might have been a few beards present....

No doubt it was even pretty hipster-ish.....

But I am certain that there wouldn't be a Lever an E61 or anything approaching espresso in sight!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Drewster said:


> You are quite possibly accurate about 17 century coffee houses.....
> 
> I even expect that there might have been a few beards present....
> 
> ...


With time travel, anything is possible!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> With time travel, anything is possible!


Including killing your ancestor before they had children....

Thus preventing your conception..... and birth......

Therefore preventing you ever going back n time to kill your ancestor....

Thus allowing your conception.....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Including killing your ancestor before they had children....
> 
> Thus preventing your conception..... and birth......
> 
> ...


That was why I stopped watching Doctor Who. Damn ripples in the space-time continuum kept making my telly disappear and each time it happened I found myself selling insurance to some dapper gent with a wig and a boat. They did have monsooned Malabar but it was boiled to heck. In fact I think the bloke with the wig was actually trying to insure his coffee greens from getting wet.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Coffee shops are nothing new. Lloyds of London (insurance underwriters) grew out of a coffee house in the 17th century.


And right dodgy characters, then and now.


----------

